# GT5000 Engine running rough



## mshaffer (Jul 11, 2009)

I have an early 1990's GT5000 with the Kohler MV18S 18HP engine. I put the mower deck on a couple days ago but I was careless and a couple of the belts were not on the pulleys. When I engaged the PTO the belts became jammed and the engine stopped immediately with a large cloud of white smoke. It took me a while to figure out that the belts were jammed, I thought maybe the PTO was seized. Anyways after I fixed the belts, the engine wouldn't start. So I replaced the battery and it still wouldn't start. I then replaced the starter and starter solenoid and it finally runs. The problem is anything above an idle and the engine vibrates a lot. I'm not sure if it's misfiring or if it has a bent rod or something from when the mower deck jammed. Both cylinders are firing, if I remove either plug wire the engine runs. Is it possible I damaged the engine by engaging the PTO with the belts jammed? 

Thanks,
Michael


----------



## hawker (Jul 30, 2008)

Sudden stoppage of the blades is somewhat dampened by the belt system, but sudden stoppage of the engine such as you experienced can be more serious. 

Other than check the timing it's a little beyond my level to advise you beyond this point. So I'll defer to someone who knows a little more what they're talking about and hope you get it resolved with minimum of trouble.


----------



## MFreund (May 2, 2008)

I would turn the engine over by hand and watch the pulley and see if it is now bent. Pulley or crankshaft.


----------

